# First 100 rds with my new Glock



## slave2theaxe (Mar 5, 2010)

Got my new Glock 23 earlier this month and got my first chance to put some rounds through it today. Shot 100 rounds (various distances) with no issues. Gun performed beautifully. Gotta get used to shooting a pistol again though...it's been a while.

Still a tad rusty, but not bad IMO. A few stragglers, but mostly in the center.
What do you think? This was from 10 yds.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

:smt023 :smt023


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

Sweet Sweet gun. And good shootin. Just keep shootin and soon the gun will just be an extension of you. :smt1099


----------



## slave2theaxe (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks...it felt good to get out there and shoot again...at least I haven't lost all my skills.:smt023


----------



## leifglock (Feb 19, 2010)

Glock 23 was my first gun and is today my primary carry. It's a work horse. Good luck with it.


----------

